# New addition to PC system, JBL GTO1204BP-D



## dareo (Dec 17, 2010)

I found it for sale local, for cheap, so i picked it up. It is too large for a car IMO, but it fits perfect on my computer table. 27" monitor goes in the middle. 
Previous sub: JBL P1222 sealed box will be going into my wife's car. I had to drastically lower the volume on the sub amp (MS-A5001, so yes it has volume) to go from the power 12 to dual bandpass 12s. I still use a 140hz cutoff, but the box does filter out a lot more higher frequencies naturally. 

It doesn't go very low but has very high output from 60 to 120 hz. A bit of EQ at 30hz smooths it out. It also does not vibrate the table. Not sure if this is the huge size, or the two woofers loading/balancing each other. 

MKii GTI components getting at least 150 rms from an old school pioneer vsx 9300. Eventually i'm going to build final cabinets for these, probably using two 508 gti mids in a MTM layout. Still playing around with drivers and tweeters to find what i like best.

I'm gonna go deaf now.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Those deserve a much better enclosure =(


----------



## dareo (Dec 17, 2010)

edzyy said:


> Those deserve a much better enclosure =(


Truth. I'm debating on really thick MDF, casting concrete, or steel plate for final boxes. Those are just 1/2" MDF with some stinger road kill on the outside for testing. 

I can use my 608 mids, or i have two pair of 508 mids to do a MTM setup. I do most listening at home on my PC, but want to deck out my project car with whatever i don't use here.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Can you put them on the floor?

I'd probably build 2 separate enclosures for them and place them on each end

Would help with room nulls


----------

